

Shred Video Turns Hours of GoPro Footage into a Dope-Ass Montage in Seconds - jooukish
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/21/shred-video-turns-hours-of-gopro-footage-into-a-dope-ass-montage-in-seconds/

======
mikeshreds
Hi everyone! I'm one of Shred Video's founders. We endeavored to make Shred
Video after suffering too many hours trying to edit surf trip footage into
movies that were any good. We hope to make editing GoPro and adventure travel
footage fun and painless, so we can all spend less time editing and more time
living. Happy to answer any questions about Shred Video, or just talk shop
about movie-making!

